

Startup Quote: Bijan Sabet, General Partner, Spark Capital - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7355686404

======
raychancc
Hire the best people you can find. You will sleep better at night.

\- Bijan Sabet (@bijan)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7355686404>

